

Show HN: Video++, a Real Time Video Processing Framework Using OpenMP4 and C++14 - matt42
https://github.com/matt-42/vpp

======
twombly
The thing that is amazing about imagemagick/graphicsmagick is the fact that
they can open 100+ formats. That is not something to be taken for granted.

Other than that... they feel kind of old. Video++ feels really new, I'm
excited to try it out, but I will miss support for all those weird formats I
love so much.

I don't see any video examples though - or is that all handled using opencv?

I've found opencv's png/video decoders to be extremely picky. Opencv doesn't
open some files that other libraries will and because of that I've been
extremely hesitant about using it as my main image IO.

~~~
matt42
The video++ project is still very young. It's goal is not to re-code all the
image formats, but just providing nice abstraction to build fast image
processing apps. You can easilly load whatever format you like and pass the
buffer and its dimensions to vpp::image2d to process it. I am actually using
opencv to open images or grab images from videos, and then process them with
video++ via the opencv bridge.

~~~
twombly
Cool, that's best - it would be silly to try to re-do all of that. I will
definitely continue to follow this project.

------
eseymour
I was looking for something like this for a project once. I settled with
imagemagick and ffmpeg. Maybe this has what I want.

~~~
Daiz
If video processing is what you want to do, I can very much recommend
Avisynth[1] (and while it's Windows software, it runs quite well in Wine). For
a more natively cross-platform alternative, there's also Vapoursynth[2], but I
personally prefer Avisynth's DSL much more over Vapoursynth's Python
scripting, not to mention it's generally got more filters available for it.

[1] [http://avs-plus.net/](http://avs-plus.net/) [2]
[http://www.vapoursynth.com/](http://www.vapoursynth.com/)

------
steeve
C++11 and C++14 definitely looks very nice. Kind of makes me want to go back
and code some C++.

